# What does gyno feel like ....



## It was me

I do have gyno I know I do but I'm curious to know if it's the same for all you guys .  Small lumps under the nipples , dont hurt too much but slightly sore . 
I also have seen my nipples look a little fatty . I'm not sure if this is actually fat or because of gyno . 

Any ideas


----------



## DocDePanda187123

Gynecomastia is the hyperplasia of ductal tissue in the breast right behind the areola of 2cm or more. It can be differentiated from pseudogynecomastia, which is just adipose tissue, by the difference in density. Gyno tissue will be more firm and harder than the surround adipose tissue.


----------



## Freedom

^^^^this. Nice explanation Doc.


----------



## gymrat827

Freedom said:


> ^^^^this. Nice explanation Doc.



yep, spot on.


----------



## Cobra Strike

Kinda feels like when you grab some small fake titties 







Jk


----------



## Itburnstopee

Go run up and down the stairs. If your nipples are smacking your eyes then you may have gyno. Probably.


----------



## Shane1974

I have had a few gyno scares during cycles...mainly from Dbol and not running an AI. Nipple itch, burn, etc...but nothing ever came of it. Starting out with .5 mg Adex EOD at the beginning of cycles and throughout takes care of the problem.


----------



## GYMBRAT

Ask your gf to pinch them as hard as she can. IF u scream b4 she even clamps down on them......that my son IS gyno


----------



## It was me

GYMBRAT said:


> Ask your gf to pinch them as hard as she can. IF u scream b4 she even clamps down on them......that my son IS gyno



Funny . I can do that my self lol


----------



## Sledge

Early gyno feels like little pieces of rice under your nips. They just get bigger from there.


----------



## Yaya

Poke urself in the nips. . 

If u feel a sore, small hard lump then welcome to the club


----------



## Gt500face

Itchy nips, then puffy nips. If you can catch it in time you can nip it in the nip.


----------



## TwinPeaks

fortunately, I don't know  myself.
Thanks for descriptions.


----------



## strongbow

.....................................................................................


----------



## IHI

Can you slice your nipples off and eliminate the problem before it begins, or just lance them and pop out the mini titty growing underneath?


----------



## Bro Bundy

it feels like someone putting a lighter to your nip


----------



## strongbow

...........................................................................................


----------



## automatondan

It feels like an A-cup, sometimes a B or even a C....


----------

